

Belgian woman blindly drove 900 miles across Europe due to broken GPS - denzil_correa
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2262149/Belgian-woman-67-picking-friend-railway-station-ends-Zagreb-900-miles-away-satnav-disaster.html#ixzz2VFgec3jk 

======
garretruh
Somehow, I doubt that a map would have helped this woman much.

~~~
DoubleCluster
Yep, feels like early stage dementia to me. Quite a sad story.

